# UK Music Teacher Needs HELP!!!



## davemetkim (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi all

My name is Dave and I'm from London. 

I'm a qualified music teacher as I have a PGCE (Postgraduate Certificate in Education) qualification. 

I heard Australia is crying out for teachers but how easy to get a music teaching job for oversea teachers? 

I have over 220 teaching hours during my training in 2011. Since then I've been working for BBC world service as a broadcast journalist.

I have not done my NQT (newly qualify teaching) year in the UK. Would it be possible to do it in Aus? Some suggests I should complete my NQT year in the UK before I move but I do really want to be with my fiancee who lives in Melbourne. 

All your experience and suggestions are welcomed.

Thank you in advance for your inputs. 

Dave


----------

